# Where to find candies?



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking for a place to buy candies such as black/white lollipops, licorice, m&m's, black/white candy canes, etc etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

orientaltrading.com is a good place to start


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

I know that at http://us.mms.com/us/ you can customize your colors and print sayings on them if you want to. I know they have black & white available. I don't know what they cost...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Tire treads
http://www.licoriceinternational.com/store/search.php?keyword=black+tire+tread&Search_Button.x=0&Search_Button.y=0
starlite mints - black and white 
http://www.licoriceinternational.com/store/search.php?keyword=starlite&Search_Button.x=0&Search_Button.y=0
black white mix
http://www.candywarehouse.com/blackwhitemix.html
stick candy
http://www.candywarehouse.com/blacksticks.html


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So far so good! Found some great stuff on those sites.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I know this isnt much help, but in our area we have a candy store, and around Halloween they always have all kinds of Halloween treats. Ide check around in your area around Halloween, like if you have a candy store or whatever, they might bring in some good Samhain treats like our's!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

big lots has a good cheap selection right now


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oops you said candies not candles sorry that wont help


----------

